# 1st Ivf cycle with FET



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello I am new to this just though this wld be a good place to get my unanswered questions answered


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Am about to have a FET and I was just wondering if anyone has some  before and after tips. This is my first cycle and due to hyperstimulation my eggs had to be frozen, 3months later I am now preparing my body for FET. Am taking progynova twice a day and a suprecur buserelin nasal spray 4x a day. Am very scared, excited, nervous and feel like I don't know very much about what to do before and after FET. If anyone could help that would be very much appreciated


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, ccmwelsh!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I haven't been through FET, but I can give you some links that I think might help you.

Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!            

Sue


----------



## Sun Shine Girl (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi. Is is my first time on this website too.  I am about to start preparing for FET in the next week or so.  I only have one frozen embryo following an unsuccessful IVF round last year.  I'm very nervous.  How are you finding the progynova?


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks sue  x


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello thanx for replying. I am due to have my transfer next week. 
I am finding the tablets ok some side effects or sore head but ok. My dose had to be doubled as the original amount wasn't moving things along quick enough. 
I have 12 eggs just not but obviously we will not know how much good ones we have till once they they are thawed and felt to fertilise. What medication r you on if you don't mind me asking? Thanks again for your reply


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Apologies for that last message not making sense am on my phone so not able see what am writting clearly. I have had sore heads I believe a side effect to tablets being doubled. Will not know how many good eggs/ embryos I will have till after they have been left to fertilised. The clinic will only thaw out one set of four so I none of them fertilise then I will need to cancel transfer and start over the prep for transfer.


----------



## Sun Shine Girl (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi. I'm due to start taking 2mg of progynova 3x a day from around next Monday (estimated first day of cycle). I have one 5 day 8 cell blastocyst so ill be keeping my fingers crossed that it thaws okay.  I'm assuming ill have my transfer around mid- March.  I'll also be keeping my fingers crossed for your four to fertilise - it must be such a nerve racking time.  I imagine that I'll be a wreck on the morning of transfer to see if it thaws okay. X


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

So your on the same as me then. Am at the moment on 4mg of progynova a day and my buserline nasel spray. I due to stop my spray on this Friday and double my dose of progynova to 8mg a day. The following day I start the suppositories. I am due to go for my FET on either next Wednesday or Friday depending on egg quality. (Am sure iv already said this to you) I am not really fimilar with egg grades so I believe your is good I hope mine start to reach the grade they r ment too as another knock back will just be devistating. It's such hard work emotionally don't you think. Worth for when it works although. How have you found the whole process? And are you taking or doing anything to help your body for transfer day??  X


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

I will also be a nervous wreck the day of transfer. I hope it works for you too just try stay positive will be a good start although hard to I know. X


----------



## Sun Shine Girl (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi.  I'm not having to take a nasal spray. Is this to down regulate?  I didn't down regulate on the IVF so it would make sense that I don't for FET.  I will take the suppositories but can't remember when I start. 

I think it was a Grade 2 embryo.  The doctor seemed positive that it was good quality and should thaw but I won't relax until I know for sure. 

It is all very emotionally exhausting.  I was extremely tired during the IVF process but, fortunately, other than that I didn't have any side effects.  It was more the ups and downs, waiting for results, getting good news (fertilised eggs, good grades), trying to be positive and then finding out it hadn't been successful.  I tried reflexology before when I had IUI and that helped me stay focused and relaxed but this time I'm just trying to eat healthily, do some exercise and try to relax.  A friend got me a meditation cd so I may try that.  I'm also taking folic acid and not drinking. What about you??

Also, if you don't mind me asking, where abouts are you having your treatment?  I shall be keeping everything crossed for you next week.


----------

